# Furuno 620



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Any forum members that have alot of user time on the Furuno 620? I've only had mine out 1 time and I was learning a new gps so I spent alot of time learning it. Well, I've played with the Garmin gps until I feel comfortable with it. Now I need to learn some tips and tricks about the Furuno 620.

Would you tell me any shortcuts I can use,while I learn how to operate it?


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

For serious bottom fishing turn off automatic gain and automatic range. Learn to tune them manually. Learn the zoom and bottom lock features.

I can't give specific steps because I have the 582L with knobs.


----------

